# Waiting times for NHS IVF - Croydon University Hospital



## Lavender133 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to this site. I am looking forward to using it - I've heard amazing things about it. I am 33 and seriously considering going for IVF in December 2015/January 2016. We have 'unexplained infertilty' so far and have been trying for about 6-8 months.  My HyCoSy shows that I may have one blocked tube, though the second is patent. However, I feel I may also have some problems with the open tube as I had an STD when young (not sure for how long, though likely to be less than 6 months before I treated it) and therefore it may now not be functioning so well. We will be trying naturally until Sep/Nov before I take the decision to move to IVF. In the meantime, I am trying to make a plan. Initially, I will probably start with my NHS 'free-go'. So my question is - does anyone know what the waiting list are like in general? I live in South Croydon and was told that I am going to be referred to Croydon University Hospital as the only option. I haven't been put on waitlist yet but would like to know at what point I need to do that (so it is not too soon). Anyone has had any experience with them/ knows of their waiting times?

Thank you!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF  

Your Drs will determine your treatment based on CCGs guidelines. Whilst you are in this early stage it might be a good time to contact your CCG directly (I find email is the best route) and ask for their policy and if there are any reviews coming up to what they provide, and also all the hospitals that funding can be used in. Most CCGs these days act in conjunction with neighbouring areas and often allow people to use their finding at any clinic in the larger consortiums area.

Has your partner had an SA yet? It might be worth seeing his GP to get that done in the meantime, although they may send you away until its been 12 months (or 18 months as is the standard in a lot of areas).

Most areas don't really have a waiting list in the classic sense, but its very common for the time between initial referral to treatment starting to be in the region of 3 - 6 months. If you have a look on the regional section you might get a better idea of any specific delays in your area.

Good luck and maybe have a look at the TTC Naturally section in the meantime: Remember the average is 12-18 months so often Drs wont do anything until after that time.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

This time last year I was getting all my blood tests and other tests in order to be referred to Mayday (aka Croydon University Hospital). Finally got my first appointment at the hospital on 1st August, at that appointment they sent off for my funding, I then saw Booker, who is the lead consultant there, two weeks later due to my endometriosis. Had a hysterscopy to see inside my uterus in October. All good. Finally got the go ahead in mid November, called in for a how to inject towards the end of November, but they couldn't start me in December because of Christmas so I had to wait for January period. Finally stated 30 December. 

I've become friends with a couple of the girls who cycled with me at mayday - one is pregnant with twins. Me and the other girl weren't so lucky but I feel grateful that I had a free go, even though it didn't work. The doctor who does the majority of the IVF monitoring, Shuba, is lovely. When it comes to the embryology part they use the Bridge clinic so your OH will have to carry your eggs up to London and they will do their magic with them there. 

If you have any more questions just shout! I'm local so I should be able to give tons of advice.


----------



## Amaranthnim (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, 

I think the waiting list is about 6 months, but it seems that you only get referred to the IVF clinic after you have been with the Fertility Clinic and they have finished all their investigations - this can take a while.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## DupsJane (May 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm in Croydon as well - done all the testing on NHS, found a polyp after two hysteroscopy - got in removed at Shirley Oaks with Mr Booker as we didn't want to wait like 4 months for it - did IUI last month which failed. Now considering IVF. It's so expansive privately. Thinking of going on the waitlist with NHS. Anyone on the waitlist or know how long a wait it is now?

Thanks


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Dupsjane* I'd expect the wait to be about six months - I got through a bit quicker than that (five months) but I was turning 40 so they rushed me through. Use the waiting time to get your eggs really healthy with supplement and a super healthy diet, and good luck!


----------



## DupsJane (May 28, 2015)

Hi Amaranthnim - are you currently waiting for IVF on the NHS Croydon?

6 months is long- been ttc for 2.5years, I know it might not sound that long as others but its all just a bit frustrating, even considering going to Spain for IVF now...

Kazzeee - I'm sorry your ivf cycle with nhs didn't work. Are you considering going private?


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm waiting to start with ARGC - I had my monitoring cycle there but couldn't start straight after that as my oestrogen is too high due to a cyst. Hoping that's gone and that my oestrogen will return to normal. I feel I need lots of monitoring during the cycle because under the NHS, for obvious reasons, you get a one size fits all approach and only a couple of blood tests and scans. I ended up with five eggs but only one was mature and it didn't fertilise, so obviously that approach isn't right for me. But I'm quite a complicated case due to endometriosis. I think Croydon does a good job though, I got to know two girls cycling with me there and one of them is pregnant with twins thanks to that cycl, so they can be successful.


----------



## DupsJane (May 28, 2015)

Good Luck Kazzzee, hope everything goes well with ARGC, they are the best aren't there? so I'm sure you'll be fine

I have an IVF consultation appointment tomorrow with the fertility nurse at Shirley Oaks hospital -let's see how that goes tomorrow ..


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

We were very impressed by Mr Booker at Croydon and I'm pretty sure he is the main guy at the Oaks too.  We even saw him give a seminar/lecture at the Fertility Show last year.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have just been referred to Croydon University Hospital on the 7th July this year and i am so worried and so concerned! I have so many questions that i would like answered! I just want to recieve a letter from the clinic to say what date my appointment will be - even if it is 6 months as the not knowing is killing me! 

We have been told due to low sperm motility we will have to go through ICSI ... can anyone please give me advice on the timeframe i will have to wait to get an appointment with Croydon, what happens at the first appointment and onwards!

I know i am asking alot of questions but i would appriciate any help. 

Thank you


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Let me think, we were referred in June I think and the appointment was for 1st August. In that appointment we ran through our histories with one of the nurses and signed some forms I think. We might have needed passports too to prove ID. Two weeks later I had an appointment with Mr Booker because of my endo - we were trying to decide whether to do another laparoscopy. It was decided I would have a hysterscopy (where they take a look inside your uterus to see if their are fibroids or anything like that causing issues) the hysterscopy was on 13 October. I finally started my IVF cycle with Croydon university Hospital, under Shuba, on 31st December 2014. They tend to do long protocol at Croydon so I had two weeks down regging before two weeks of stimming. 

Croydon is a transport clinic which means that they team up with The Bridge Clinic in London to do the embryology bit. Your other half will have to carry your eggs up to London and then you will go to that clinic for transfer of the resulting embryos. 

When I cycled there I got to know two other girls and one of them is pregnant with twins due to that cycle.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply! So guess im looking at 4-6 months for a first appointment.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd say more like two months for first appointment (as long as you've got all your blood tests and other tests done) and then 6 months wait to get to the IVF cycling stage.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Try not to worry honey, I know it can all sound like a lot but once things get started they move quite quickly. What with scans, tests, drugs, consultations, drugs teach etc, time passes quickly: it seems easier once you have dates for things.

If you are just starting out I would really recommend Kate Brians Guide to IVF - it's a small paperback book and gives some really useful information about what to expect, and it's really easy to read and digest. Plus you can often get it relatively cheaply from ebay etc! There are other books out there, but I think this is probably the easiest. Also have a look at the Useful Threads sticky on here - there are loads of links to some useful and interesting threads about a variety of things.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Kazzzee/ Cloudy

You were right! The day i wrote the message worried about the timeframe for a first appointment i went home and it was in the post!   So from being referred it was 2 months to get an appoinment.  

So Kazzzee you say 6 months after this appointment to start treatment - I must not be undertsanding the 18 week policy - i was getting my hopes up that this would be over by November! 

We are also saving up just incase this fails as i understand we only get one chance - i rang a few places and they said £7800 for ICSI   

Cloudy, thank you for the recommended reading


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad things are moving for you honey - hopefully it won't be long after your appointment that you can start  

Regarding price - there is so much variation through the country. Some places you can get basic icsi for £3-4000 (excluding drugs costs) and other places it's £10,000 plus. It all depends on what 'extras' you want and/or need. I think saving up now is a good thing - we have done that (although we have used some of that money towards holidays instead - oops!). As you live in a more expensive area you would probably find a big difference in going abroad (hopefully you won't need to obviously!). For what treatment we need it works out about £12,000 in this country compared to about £5000 abroad.

Good luck xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Well the waiting list for IVF at Croydon, once you've had the initial appointment, they say there is a 6 month waiting list, but I actually jumped the waiting list a bit because I was turning 40. So for me it was 4 months. If you have to wait I recommend making good use of the time and taking supplements and looking at nutrition and anything else that might improve your chances of it working - there is a three month window to prepare the perfect eggs!  I have been having acupuncture in Croydon, setting else that's said to improve the chances of IVF working,  so if that's of interest let me know, I recommend her!


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you both for your help  

Sometimes i feel like i have no one to talk to about it as i have told one friend and my mum and they have never had these problems so they do not truly understand how you feel and what i am going through. 

Kazzzee yes please i would like the details of the acupuncture lady.


----------



## Beckslc76 (Jun 24, 2015)

The NHS nationwide policy is to have you undergoing treatment within 18 weeks of referral. Croydon was one of our options but we decided on Nuffield Woking instead. We were referred  end of December had our initial consultant appointment early May and I'm now in my 2ww!! I think its realistic to allow up to 5 months for treatment to start but heres hoping you get your BFP naturally before then!!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Becksic my manager at work's wife had treatment at Nuffield Woking (they were very impressed and it worked - they now have a little girl!)

cookietime123 presuming you are local to me, us both being under Croydon, we could meet up if you want someone to talk to about this stuff  PM me.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Kazzzee - I don't know how to PM lol this is all new too me.... 

Beckslc76 - So how does it work when i have my 1st appointment in September can i then decide if i would like my treatment to go ahead at croydon or other places eg nuffield?
Or do i have to stick with Croydon now?


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

It depends on your location Cookietime - I imagine you would have to be nearer Woking to qualify to have it there. I think my friend in Sanderstead had a choice of somewhere in Purley too, but the hospital is a lot more experienced.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

I Have always hated mayday (croydon) as a hospital and I can't believe I will have to do IVF there


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

It's not the best, but I think they are pretty much the same as any other hospital really. They do have a dedicated team looking after IVF though. Obviously it didn't work for me, but like I said one of the girls I got to know on that cycle got pregnant.  Eventually I went private and now I'm in the early days of pregnancy. My advice is have a go with Croydon just because it's free and you will learn about the process and then if it doesn't work out you will have a wealth of information to take with you to the next place you try.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh Kazzzee congrats that's great news really happy for you!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Cookie, for the sake of an email its a really good idea to contact your CCG directly and check what is covered and where you can have treatment. Also to find out if they are supportive of people paying for extras etc. This thread explains all the details http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333107.0 and its really worth looking into before you start xxx


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you cloudy!! I will send them an email to ask


----------



## Lavender133 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the useful information! I'm new to the site (and blogging in general) so I assumed I would receive an email in my inbox to prompt me someone replied to my thread  . Thank you, I really appreciate your time. I have now put myself on the wait list for Croydon. If that doesn't work, I will progress to the Lister or Argc. I also recently visited City Fertility clinic and was impressed (amazing, clean and empty !!! compared to the Argc, loads of personal attention, quick response for any queries). However, success rates seem to be ok-ish so while I loved the place, I don't know if I'll go for if there. Costs are ready reasonable as well, about half to what it seems you pay at Lister and Argc.

While waiting for the Croydon free go, i am trying to decide if I should do lap/dye or another HSG while I wait (I can do it privately as I have insurance). I hear a damaged tube may leak even if no obvious hydrosalpinx is detected so thinking of ensuring we exclude the risk of atoxic womb!  Does anyone know of a great laparoscopy specialist by the way?

I would also love to meet with anyone local going through this experience. Not sure how it work in terms of the policy/etiquette for making contacts, so if you are up for it, just email me please.
thank you


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Lavender133

I'm afraid I don't have the answer to your question (Sorry) hopefully one of the other girls will reply with the answer.... As you see from my questions earlier I am also new to this   I have my appointment in 2 weeks time I'm so nervous!

Really great that you gave private insurance! 

It seems like you may be a little ahead of me also in terms of croydon etc! 

So how long have you been ttc etc xx


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Lavender133 

I just read back and I saw how long you have been trying for   

Xxxx


----------



## Lavender133 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Cookietime, so good to hear from you. I only asked for a referral 2 days ago and am now waiting for the letter. I was told by my gp Croydon is my only choice but have not verified it further. 

I have been consciously trying to conceive since Sep last year, after our wedding. I also had a year before he proposed when I stopped the contraception to see what happens. Our sex life then was quite sporadic though and we had lots of travel so I am kind of not counting it as we are likely to have missed most ovulation periods. This year we missed 2-3 months due to travel but for the rest we tried to do the deed at least 2-3 or recently more times around my ovulation days. I have always suspected I may have an issue as I had an abortion when I was very young (successful as far as I know and no complications but you never know) . What I didn't know is that it gets so much harder to conceive with age,even with IVF! I had assumed that I have a very good chance to have a baby after 30. Well, I do, but chances of 30 percent life birth rates through IVf don't sound amazing...and other common eventualities like miscarriages didn't even cross my mind. Not trying to scare you of course! it's really good you are starting young so at least you don't have the time that badly against you ! I really want to do IVF before 35 when there is a cut off point in terms of stats/success rates. So while I have only just found out all of this is happening to me, I need to move decisively within a year! It s..ks as it has put my life on hold (no proper honeymoon as I have become money conscious and a reluctance to change my job, which I really wanted to do before I found out I was subfertile!). I understand how you feel not having many people to talk to. My mother was in denial for months until it hit her it is really a problem that is bothering me. My husband was not on board either for some of the time. I am bottling it up as much as I can as I don't want my husband to get as depressed as I get. I've mentioned it to a few people at work I trust  / friends and have experienced some blank faces...

I hope your appointment goes well, do let me know what happens and let's stay in touch!


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

I know how you feel about the not spending money - we had already booked to go away next year before I knew for a wedding and now all I'm thinking about is using that additional money for spending money which I don't want to just incase the ivf fails!! We want to buy a house and have saved hard for a deposit but I won't buy now as I'm too worried about spending all the money then having nothing left! My mum was the same as she had no problems with my dad! I think it's actually hard for people to understand unless they are going through it or have been through it! When I first heard the news it really effected me... With work, home life everything! I think it's harder because we have been married 3 years now and I think friends are family are adding pressure now! Trust me I get it! 

I did check further if croydon university was my only choice and I was told yes! 

If you do want to meet up that's fine also, I live in South croydon aswel.


----------



## Cookietime123 (Jul 7, 2015)

By the way Lavender133

You should select notify at the top of the topic so you can get emails directly to your email when more replies come through x


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi girls - re the lap and dye there's a chance that Mayday will do that for you as part of their investigations- another friend who was seen there had surgery prior to starting IVF with them - and she actually got pregnant straight away! It was a bit of a surprise for her! 

I'm up for meeting up with anyone in Croydon - I feel like a bit of an expert, although I was lucky enough to get pregnant second time so unlike some ladies I don't have years of experience! But I've been through the Croydon system so I can certainly offer advice about that!


----------



## fatimaskhan (Nov 4, 2015)

hi. I am new to this forum. I am ttc for 5years and finally referred for IVF. How long is the actual waiting time at Mayday Hospital. I received a letter last week from the hospital informing about the funding approval


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

As a rule it's about four months from funding approval fatimaskhan, although that was this time last year. Have you had all the investigations they want to carry out? If so no reason to think it will take longer than that.


----------

